# 5D mk III coming soon?



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2011)

I know, I know...we can speculate and read rumors until our eyes bleed...but only Canon knows when they will release new gear.  
But...I've noticed something lately.  The 5D mk II is being drastically reduced in price.  I bought one 3-4 weeks ago for $500 off the list price.  Today, I get an E-flyer from a competing camera store, and they are selling it for $700 off the list price.  That's less than $2000.

Unfortunately for me, the first store, while why do have a price match policy, it only extends for two weeks after purchase.  Missed it by that much.

But can we read something into this?  Is Canon allowing these stores to discount the 5D mkII in order to clear their stock, to make room for a replacement model?  That would make perfect sense...but who knows?  

Anyway, if you are thinking of buying a 5D mkII in Canada, check out Vistek.ca. (or use that to have another store price match).


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 23, 2011)

5D II is still selling like hotcakes.  It would be stupid of canon releasing a new one this soon.  Just saying.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2011)

...to a theater near YOU! (Also available on DVD, Blue-Ray, and VHS. Ask your cable provider for same-day pay per view. Some local restrictions may apply. Not available in all areas. Offer subject to availability. Must be 18 or over to order.)


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> 5D II is still selling like hotcakes.  It would be stupid of canon releasing a new one this soon.  Just saying.


Ya...selling like hotcakes *because* Canon has instituted incredible rebates.  That's my point.  

If they were selling really well, without the discount...then it would be stupid to put the discounts in place....wouldn't it?


----------



## bazooka (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link... that's incredible.  Free shipping, I wonder if that's to US as well.  Man, I may pull the trigger on this.  I'm embarrassed now that I saw a guy posting USED bodies on CL this morning for $2k.... glad I didn't fall for that.


----------



## bazooka (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmmm, looks like shipping is $45 to me... still a killer price.  Maybe I should start looking for an EF wide/normal zoom....


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2011)

BIG rebates like that near the end of a camera's market run almost always indicate channel-clearing goals on the part of Canon...the hefty rebates Big Mike talks about are almost surely a sign that the next--big--thing is right around the corner. The original 5D came on the market at over $3,000, at $3,499 I seem to recall. It did not sell well, so Canon lowered the price to $3,199. Still did not sell well, and was lowered to below the mental barrier that is $3,000 US dollars...price was again lowered...rebates were introduced at several points throughout the original 5D's run...at one point the original 5D with rebates and a kit zoom 24-105-L series (some kit zoom,eh!?) was available with a big EPSON printer, which many people sold one-Bay or Craigslist, and thus managed to snag a 5D for around $2,000 even,after the printer was sold. I bought my 5D + 24-105-L boxed kit for $3,800 when the 24-105 was selling for $995 IMMSMC.

Canon has used rebates in two ways: to attempt to drive sales, while still maintaining a profitable sales position. Lowered prices leave money on the table for the mfrs and dealers; rebates force the BUYER to perform the rebate process to get the lowered price AND rebates allow the mfr to maintain the retail price point for customers who are willing to actually PAY. The second way Canon has used rebates is end-of-life channel-clearing REBATES...it allows the dealers to get a good retail price, the user does the work, and the camera fly out of the stores and clear the channel so the next--big--thing can be shipped in.


----------



## bazooka (Sep 23, 2011)

So I went my wife the link and proceed to type lustful strings of letters like "mmmmmm uhhhhh oooooooo".  I didn't think she would but she may actually let me pull the trigger.  I wonder how long the price will last?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2011)

That's funny.  I also have to run these purchases by 'the boss'.  But in the case of my 5DII (and my original 20D), she said "We'll talk about it" and then went out and bought it for me, as a surprise.


----------



## bazooka (Sep 23, 2011)

That would be awsome.  I hope she doesn't make me wait until Christmas.    She wants to talk about it after work.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Canon Rumors is reporting this. In fact they have added that instant rebates will start of the 25th for the USA and run until October 29th. The rumors of an announcement for October might still be good...what to do, what to do....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 23, 2011)

how many gazzilion pixel will it have? LOL


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> how many gazzilion pixel will it have? LOL



A few MUCH more-important question: will it be able to focus off-center subjects in marginal light? Will it still be a cheap body with a fantastic sensor, or with the feature-rich Nikon D700 and Canon 7D models be the standard for body controls, sub-systems, and adjustability?

Will it be a fantastic "camera", with a good sensor, or merely a good camera with a fantastic sensor??? I think we need to think about the 5D Mark II's ******follow-up model******, not necessarily a 5D Mark III...will Canon address the competition from Nikon and sony head-on, finally???


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 23, 2011)

i was just making fun of canon for always coming up with gazillion pixel to beat out competition in that category Derrel instead of all those features you mentioned.  Really, Im happy with 12.1 MP that 5D c had and however many I got on my mk2.  No need to go bigger.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree that more pixels are not enough to go for, in fact at ths time I think that more is not better, but what would be worth it to upgrade from a 5DII to a 5DIII? I know most here are not fans of a fella whose initials a K and R...but since I have been looking at the FF's and what might be occuring, I thought that the fella with the initials K and R did a great job doing a crop vs the FF side by side and used great and not the greatest lenses to show the differences between a crop and a FF.  I mean, I think the 5DII as a producer is very nice as a base. 

Just for demographics, the build is not a deal breaker for me. Fit and finish has been good overall with Canon I feel. I take care of what I hold in my hands and I and everyone I know use a cell phone all day long and they seem to manage the rough handling and elements quite well...camera's do too I think. I don't think I'd pay more for the case, but that's just me. 

What would a Digic V do for a camera that would make masses in this economy plank down $3.X k ???


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't mind the body of the 5DmkII.  It does have a good deal of environmental sealing.  It's not the rock smashing tool that the 1 series bodies are...but that's why it doesn't cost $6-8000 like the 1Ds.

I would like to see an improved AF system though.

More MP isn't needed, and I guess they'll continue the ISO race, going higher and with less noise.  

I'm guessing they won't add a flash, which would have been OK, but all of Canon's latest bodies have the added feature of being an wireless E-TTL master unit.  Maybe they could work that in and use IR, like the ST-E2....but I doubt it.


----------



## mishele (Sep 23, 2011)

The hubby and I are both waiting for this release!!! I will finally have sole use of the 5D mk II!! The hubby will gain the new one. We don't do well sharing all the time....lol


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I'm guessing they won't add a flash, which would have been OK, but all of Canon's latest bodies have the added feature of being an wireless E-TTL master unit.  Maybe they could work that in and use IR, like the ST-E2....but I doubt it.



Good point on the Flash!


----------



## pixilstudio (Sep 23, 2011)

im waiting . . . . .. . . .. . . . .. .  more frames per sec and more points of focus and better iso those are my dreams


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing what it is.  I've been getting the system switch bug for a while now but have been hoping the 5D3 would keep me from crossing over to the dark side.


----------



## mishele (Sep 23, 2011)

^^^^^ Don't do it!!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 23, 2011)

pixilstudio said:


> im waiting . . . . .. . . .. . . . .. .  more frames per sec and more points of focus and better iso those are my dreams


But, but, but, what about being able to auto bracket more than three shots?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> But, but, but, what about being able to auto bracket more than three shots?



Why not? Nikon can.


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2011)

To be honest I'd prefer to see a proper wireless radio system setup inside the canon brand - rather than having to shell out a few £100 on a pocket wizard setup to get advanced features. Its one of those things that I've never worked out why they don't put them into their flash setup. Full wireless with proper remote controls and the like would be a fantastic add to the setup (and seriously beats IR which needs line of sight or flash bursts which tend to fail when anywhere outside of a dark cave


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 23, 2011)

You don't think the camera would cost a few £100 more with that functionality?


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2011)

Most of the functionality is based on firmwire/software rather than hardware so the cost for development could easily be spread over the brand if its rolled out into more than just the drop range. The only other cost would be radio development and, whilst not inexpensive, if the cheap ebay groups can make and sell them for only a few £10s then chances are Canon can certainly put similar functionality into their flash units and cameras (or at least into an attachable accessory on the cameras) for not greatly more cost.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't buy the cheap eBay triggers. I bought the more expensive, dependable, e-ttl functional triggers. You can't expect platinum at silver prices.


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2011)

But then you bought a Tamron lens


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 23, 2011)

Because they didn't have the Canon equivalent at the time of purchase.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 24, 2011)

The 7D has wireless flash built in and when coupled with the 580EX II (s) no other trigger is needed. That's why I thought when Big Mike mentioned it for a 5DIII he hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Neurotica (Sep 24, 2011)

I shoot with Canon 5D, and obligated to shoot in low-light conditions. Im pretty much satisfied, the only big problem for me is terrible noise (even with 2.8 lens). I've read/heard that 5Dmk2 is much better at this point, so I was drooling over it for some time... Yet I hope that 5Dmk3 will be even better with low-noise function. Then it's worth robbing a bank.


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 24, 2011)

My real hope for this camera is noise performance as well.  Of the differences between Canon and Nikon recently, Canon's lagging in ISO performance is what's bothered me most.  I think by now the consensus is that we're all satisfied with resolution... 21, 24, 32, whatever it's gonna be will be more than enough.  You can never have too much low light ability though.  I'd settle for 12mp if I could shoot clean at 12800!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Well the Instant Savings here in the US is only $100.00.


----------



## Overread (Sep 25, 2011)

CANON'S LATEST RELEASE EVENT






ok maybe the one on the 3rd will be more interesting


----------



## usayit (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm hoping so...

Waiting for the original 5D to drop below $500.  Wouldn't mind getting a full frame Canon to knock around with one of my favorite lenses (from back in the film EOS days).   Its the only Canon mount thing I kept off the auction block.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 25, 2011)

Even with 5D classic at $800-$900 right now makes it worth it to go with Canon when you just started out.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone think Canon might reduce the MP in their follow up? If they try keep up or go ahead of competition here it could end up being 50mp. Look at the latest Sony for release, A77. 24 mp on crop sensor, not sure how it will perform but maybe engineers have found a way to make it excel at high ISO with low noise. As many people on the forum I would like a full frame,more because I like gadgets than my ability,or lack of bells and whistles on what I own now and a 5d markII would be on my wish list.If the Mark III or 6d or whatever its called had a full frame 18mp sensor with say the processor and AF of a 7d I would want that more, as I think many here would, but across the globe it might sell less because of it "low" resolution sensor. Do bigger numbers sell cameras?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

> Do bigger numbers sell cameras?


Bingo!  

It's (thankfully) mostly over now, but for a long while, the camera companies were in a megapixel war.  Each new release would have more megapixels....and the companies/stores that were selling them, used that as one of their main selling points.  Heck, they still do that.  I get all sorts of flyers in the mail, and the ad copy for every digital camera lists how many megapixels it shoots/records.  

Meanwhile, us photographers have long been saying that we don't want more megapixels, we want a better dynamic range, we want better (lower) noise at higher ISO levels.  We want better AF systems etc.  

I even recall that some Canon engineers said (off the record) that they could have produced camera that give better image quality, but they were pushed into designing cameras with more megapixels instead.


----------



## Overread (Sep 26, 2011)

The problem is, esp for the consumer level cameras, the "photographers" are almost the minority to the "general public" who are now a major buying power for cameras; and sadly most starting on an entry level body won't have much understanding of things. So what advances get pushed for are whatever the marketing departments manage to boil down into easily understandable marketing concepts - and MP was one of them (plus the fact that bigger photos in the camera and computer meant that people could easily see the advance - bigger dynamic range is something many simply will not notice one camera to the next unless it was a massive advance).

I think we are now entering an ISO war with the brands; however we've also Sony and the like pulling out new bodies with higher specs at lower price points which, very soon, is probably going to force the likes of Canon to rethink the content structure of their range.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Canon Rumors has a new item up.... No 5DMark III. *sigh*


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Sep 26, 2011)

not to worry, they are rarely right anyway  I prefer the northlight rumours pages.  he seems to be a bit more intelligent


----------



## Tony S (Sep 26, 2011)

Perhaps they are coming out with a 1Ds MKIV.. they've skipped a generation or two now of the Ds version.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 27, 2011)

40D mkII  LOL

(I love my 40D)


----------



## aliancer (Sep 28, 2011)

With nikon "stupidly" release the j1 / v1, it just make canon still comfortable in their 5DmkII zone. Well, at least they can sit back until the D700 replacement comes out...

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

